# Flounder in the rain



## Redfish Rick

*1/25/2018*
I had the Sarita G. group of 3 onboard tonight. Conditions were poor, with NE wind at 10-15mph, low tides, and steady light rain. We got off to a good start, gigging 8 flounder in the first hour. After that, the action got much slower and we had to hit a bunch of spots and cover a lot of ground to find the remaining fish. We ended with a 15 flounder limit plus 2 black drum by 11:15pm. The flounder were good size, all in the 15-18" range.

If you want to get the kids out gigging, the time is now to book a trip for Spring Break before it fills up.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 28, 31
February: 1, 14-17, 19-22, 25-28
March: 1-8, 12, 14, 18-20, 22, 24-29, 31*

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick

*higher water brings easy limits*

*1/26/2017*
I had the John B. group of 5 onboard tonight. They drove all the way from Missouri for 2 nights of gigging with me, and tonight couldn't have been a better trip for these first-timers. Conditions were nice, with ESE winds at 5mph, normal tide level, mild temps in the mid-60's, and light rain showers. With much higher water levels tonight, I knew the fish would be in different areas than the last 3-4 weeks, making for a tough decision on where to start tonight. Luckily, taking a gamble on a spot I haven't hit since October paid off big, with lots of active flounder. We had a quick start, gigging 10 nice flounder in the first 15 minutes. After the initial flurry of action, it slowed down some, but still amazingly good action for January. We ended with a 25 flounder limit by 8:15pm (1 hour 45 minutes of gigging). After getting our flounder limit, the group decided not to chase black drum/sheepshead, and we headed in early. (they had a long travel day).

If you want to get the kids out gigging, the time is now to book a trip for Spring Break before it fills up.

*Upcoming open dates:*
*January: 31
February: 1, 14-17, 19-22, 25-28
March: 1-8, 12, 14, 18-20, 22, 24-29, 31*

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick

*Heavy rain tonight*

*1/27/2018*
I had the John B. group of 2 from Missouri onboard tonight for their second night in a row. Conditions were poor, with ENE wind at 10-15mph, normal tide levels, and moderate to heavy rain with some torrential downpours mixed in. With the heavy rainfall, the flounder were hard to see with all the ripples on the waters surface and dirty runoff coming off the bank. We made the best of it, moving very slow to spot the flounder on the bottom. We got our 10 flounder limit by 8pm, and then went looking for black drum and sheepshead. We hit 6 more spots looking for drum/sheesphead, but we never found any consistent action. We ended with a 10 flounder limit plus 2 black drum by 10:30pm. Despite wearing head-to-toe raingear, we were all soaked from the driving rain, making the warm truck waiting at the dock feel very nice...

If you want to get the kids out gigging, the time is now to book a trip for Spring Break before it fills up.

*Upcoming open dates:
January: 31
February: 1, 14-17, 19, 20, 22, 25-28
March: 1, 3-8, 12, 14, 18-20, 22, 24-29, 31*

Price: $550 for 3 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------



## Redfish Rick

*larger flounder tonight*

*1/28/2018*
I had the David G. group of 2 onboard tonight. Conditions were perfect, with NE wind at less than 5mph and slightly low tide levels. Water was exceptionally clear tonight, making for easy spotting of flounder at long distance. We were picky with the fish we gigged, only getting the larger ones we saw. We ended with a 10 flounder limit by 8pm. The fish tonight were solid, all in the 15-18" range.

Capt. Rick Hammond


----------



## pocjetty

That was hideous weather. Once again, I don't know whether to tip my hat to you or your clients. Both, I suppose.


----------

